# Chainring bolts for converting double to single



## Buonarroti (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a Ritchey WCS double road crank 48/34. I just took off the 48T outer chainring and moved the 34T chainring to the outside so I can use it as singlespeed. Problem is that now the chainring bolts are too long since I'm not using both chainrings. Are there shorter chainring bolts available? I'm new to this singlespeed stuff and any help will be appreciated.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Buonarroti said:


> I have a Ritchey WCS double road crank 48/34. I just took off the 48T outer chainring and moved the 34T chainring to the outside so I can use it as singlespeed. Problem is that now the chainring bolts are too long since I'm not using both chainrings. Are there shorter chainring bolts available? I'm new to this singlespeed stuff and any help will be appreciated.


go to you LBS and ask for either some bmx chainring bolts, or chainring spacers


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

this sort of thing do ya? (It's in the UK though!)

short chainring bolts


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

...or Harris in the US: http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=680


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

hollister said:


> go to you LBS and ask for either some bmx chainring bolts, or chainring spacers


...or derailleur hanger bolts


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

BMX chainring bolts, single ring chainring bolts, track chainring bolts..... They're found under multiple names.


----------



## Buonarroti (Mar 19, 2004)

Yep, those are exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for the input, fellas.


----------



## Pudgerboy (Nov 17, 2006)

A dedicated singlespeed chainring will have non ramped teeth which holds the chain a bit better that a chainring designed for shifting. My Salsa 32t chainring is thicker and allows the use of the standard chainring bolts on the outer position. The other option is to use a bashguard on the outer and run the chainring on the middle. But again, the bolts are probably the cheapest option.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

actually the cheapest method is to go to the hardware store, and buy 50 cents worth of washers. you only need a pretty thin washer to make up the difference, i use them and works fine.


----------



## Buonarroti (Mar 19, 2004)

When I first bought the Ritchey WCS crank, I was allowed to exchange the chain rings with non-ramped versions. It was because I was using a seven speed cassette with a 9-speed chain, and XT thumbshifters. I've been running that combo for about three years with absolutely no problems. I've heard on these forums that non-ramped chain rings work better as a singlespeed, so therefore I unknowingly was set to run it as a singlespeed if I chose to. Anyhow, I went to the LBS and got several smaller bolts. I actually bought another set for my road bike, which is also going single.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Apr 7, 2006)

*Triple to single conversion.*

I removed the middle and granny on my Rhino cranks. I had to turn the big ring over so the indention around the bolt holes were down onto the spider. The bolts inserted on the flat side of the bolt holes and not recessed into the ring so they snugged down without a ring on the other side.


----------

